# I would like to thank you for the time you have dedicated to me



## GoranBcn

Hi there,

I need this to be translated to as many languages as possible so I would need your help. 

Thanks,

Goran

P.S. I already have it in Spanish and Catalan and it has to be formal. 



> _I would like to thank you for the time you have dedicate to me during my last visit and I count on welcoming you and your Clients to one of our hotels in Barcelona and Paris_
> 
> _Serving you is a privilege_



The original version in Spanish is:



> _Quisiera agradecerle el tiempo que me dedicó en mi última visita y confío en poder darle la bienvenida a usted y a sus clientes en alguno de nuestros hoteles de Barcelona y París. _


----------



## Jana337

Czech:
Chci Vám poděkovat za čas, který jste mi *věnoval/věnovala/věnovali/věnovaly*)* během mé poslední návštěvy, a věřím, že Vás i Vaše zákazníky budu moci přivítat v jednom z našich hotelů v Barceloně nebo Paříži.

Bylo mi ctí Vás obsluhovat.

**) masculine singular/feminine singular/masculine singular/feminine singular*


----------



## irene.acler

*Italian*:

Vorrei ringraziarla per il tempo dedicatomi durante la mia ultima visita e spero di poter accoglierla con i suoi clienti in uno dei nostri hotel a Barcellona e Parigi.

Servirla è un privilegio.

_I think it's a formal context, so I put the third person singular (if it isn't, you should use another form, the second person singular)._


----------



## Jana337

Irene, isn't capitalizing La in ringraziarLa, accoglierLa and servirLa obligatory?

Jana


----------



## irene.acler

I don't think it's obligatory. I noticed that in formal letters you can find "la" capitalized or not. But, to be honest, I don't know if there's a rule about that. I'm going to ask the question in the Only Italian forum, because I'm interested in it now!


----------



## tanzhang

In Tagalog:

Magpapasalamat lang ako sa dinedicate nyong oras saaken.


----------



## gao_yixing

Chinese：我希望能对你在上次我来访问时陪伴我表示感谢，期待能在我们在巴塞罗纳和巴黎的宾馆欢迎你和你的代理人的到来。为你服务是我的荣幸。


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Just to make it sure, can you please tell me what you actually mean by "_I count on welcoming you..." _part?_
_


----------



## ronanpoirier

___Eu gostaria de agradecê-lo pelo tempo que o senhor/a senhora tem dedicado a mim durante a minha última visita e eu espero poder convidá-lo/convidá-la e os seus clientes para um de nossos hotéis em Barcelona e Paris

Servi-lo/Servi-la é um privilégio.

_Everytime you see a "/" , the first version is masculine and the second one is feminine. If you need a plural to them, just add a "s" to the end of those words.


PS.: since that "count on welcoming you" is not very clear, I took the Italian version to that._
_


----------



## spakh

_I would like to thank you for the time you have dedicate to me during my last visit and I count on welcoming you and your Clients to one of our hotels in Barcelona and Paris_

_Serving you is a privilege_ 

In Turkish

En son ziyaretimde bana ayırdığınız vakit için teşekkür etmek isterim. Sizi ve müşterilerinizi Barselona ve Paris'teki hotellerimizden birinde ağırlamayı umuyoruz.

Size hizmet etmek bir ayrıcalıktır.

I seperated the sentence from the first 'and', so it is now more convenient.


----------



## GoranBcn

Thanks for your translations! I've edited my post and I've added the original text in Spanish. Maybe it will be easier to translate it now.


----------



## Joca

ronanpoirier said:


> _Eu gostaria de agradecê-lo pelo tempo que o senhor/a senhora tem dedicado a mim durante a minha última visita e eu espero poder convidá-lo/convidá-la e os seus clientes para um de nossos hotéis em Barcelona e Paris_
> 
> _Servi-lo/Servi-la é um privilégio._
> 
> Everytime you see a "/" , the first version is masculine and the second one is feminine. If you need a plural to them, just add a "s" to the end of those words.
> 
> 
> PS.: since that "count on welcoming you" is not very clear, I took the Italian version to that.


 
Hi Ronan:

Don't take it amiss (não me leve a mal), but I think there are a couple of mistakes in your example. I'd rather say it this way:

Gostaria de LHE agradecer O TEMPO que ME DEDICOU em minha última visita, e CONTO PODER RECEPCIONÁ-LO (LA) num de nossos hotéis em Barcelona ou Paris. 

Servi-lo é PARA NÓS um privilégio. 

(The capital letters are not needed. I'm using them just to highlight the discrepancies.)

JC


----------



## parakseno

> _I would like to thank you for the time you have dedicate to me during my last visit and I count on welcoming you and your Clients to one of our hotels in Barcelona and Paris_
> 
> _Serving you is a privilege_


*
Romanian:*
_ Aş vrea să vă mulţumesc pentru timpul pe care mi l-aţi acordat în timpul ultimei mele vizite şi sunt încrezător că o să vă pot întâmpina pe Dumneavoastră şi pe clienţii Dumeavoastră într-unul dintre hotelurile noastre din Barcelona sau Paris.

__(Pentru noi)__ Este un privilegiu să vă servim._ 

It works for both adressing a male or a female. In fact, it works even for addressing more persons (Romanian is very "economical", eh?). In case of addressing more persons ("the plural") there is an even more fastidious way: "... o să vă pot întâmpina pe Domniile voastre şi pe clienţii Domniilor voastre..." though I think it's better to keep the first version.

And "pentru noi" (it means "for us") is not necessary but it's more emphatic.


----------



## Maja

I guess you don't need Serbian version? 
​


----------



## Thomas1

To more than one person:
Chciałbym/Chciałabym* podziękować Państwu za to, że poświęciliście mi swój cenny czas w trakcie mojego ostatniego pobytu i mam nadzieję przyjąć Państwa oraz Państwa Klientów w jednym z naszych hoteli w Barcelonie lub Paryżu.

To a man:
Chciałbym/Chciałabym* podziękować Panu za to, że poświęcił mi Pan swój cenny czas w trakcie mojego ostatniego pobytu i mam nadzieję przyjąć Pana oraz Pańskich klientów w jednym z naszych hoteli w Barcelonie lub Paryżu.

To a woman:
Chciałbym/Chciałabym* podziękować Pani za to, że poświęciła mi Pani swój cenny czas w trakcie mojego ostatniego pobytu i mam nadzieję przyjąć Panią oraz Pani klientów w jednym z naszych hoteli w Barcelonie lub Paryżu.

*if you’re a man/if you’re a woman


Tom


----------



## Thomas1

Maja said:


> I guess you don't need Serbian version? ​


Perhaps, someone else could benefit from it. 

Tom


----------



## Maja

Thomas1 said:


> Perhaps, someone else could benefit from it.
> Tom


OK, then.  Here it is:

Želeo/la bih da Vam se zahvalim za vreme koje ste mi posvetili tokom moje poslednje posete i nadam se da ću Vas i Vaše klijente ugostiti u nekom od naših hotela u Barseloni i Parizu

 Bila mi je čast da Vas uslužim


----------



## GoranBcn

Maja said:


> I guess you don't need Serbian version?
> ​



Why not? 




Thank you for adding your translations! I appreciate it.


----------



## elroy

Arabic: أود أن أشكرك على الوقت الذي كرسته لي خلال زيارتي الأخيرة. آمل أن أرحب بك وبزبائنك في أحد فنادقنا في برشلونا وباريس. خدمتك شرف لي.

This is assuming both the speaker and the person spoken to are singular males. Let me know if you'd like other versions.​ 
By the way, there are a few mistakes in the English translation:​ 
_I would like to thank you for the time you have dedicated to me during my last visit and I count on welcoming you and your clients to one of our hotels in Barcelona and Paris. Serving you is a privilege._


----------



## GoranBcn

elroy said:


> Arabic: أود أن أشكرك على الوقت الذي كرسته لي خلال زيارتي الأخيرة. آمل أن أرحب بك وبزبائنك في أحد فنادقنا في برشلونا وباريس. خدمتك شرف لي.
> 
> This is assuming both the speaker and the person spoken to are singular males. Let me know if you'd like other versions.​
> By the way, there are a few mistakes in the English translation:​
> _I would like to thank you for the time you have dedicated to me during my last visit and I count on welcoming you and your clients to one of our hotels in Barcelona and Paris. Serving you is a privilege._



Thanks


----------



## Ilmo

*Finnish:*

Haluaisin kiittää Teitä minulle viime vierailullani uhraamastanne ajasta ja uskon voivani toivottaa tervetulleiksi Teidät ja asiakkaanne johonkin Barcelonassa ja Pariisissa sijaitsevista hotelleistamme.

_Quisiera agradecerle el tiempo que me dedicó en mi última visita y confío en poder darle la bienvenida a usted y a sus clientes en alguno de nuestros hoteles de Barcelona y París. _
_I would like to thank you for the time you have dedicate to me during my last visit and I count on welcoming you and your Clients to one of our hotels in Barcelona and Paris_

_Serving you is a privilege_ 

The concluding remark "_Serving you is a privilege"_ (in the English version) sounds a bit strange in Finnish. I would formulate it like "Serving you well is a matter of honor for us", in Finnish "On kunnia-asiamme palvella Teitä hyvin".


----------



## linguist786

*URDU:*

*ميں آپ كا شكريا ادا كرنا چاہتا ہوں كہ آپ نے ميرى آخرى زيارت كے لئے وقت نكالا تها، ميرى اميد ہے كہ ميں بارسيلونا اور پيرس ميں ہمارى ايک ہوتل ميں آپ كى اور اپنى گائكوں كى استقبال كروں گا، آپ كى خدمت ميرے لئے خوشى كى بات ہے۔ *​ 
Mai aapkaa shukriyaa adaa karnaa chaahtaa hoo ke aap ne meri aakhri ziyaarat ke liye waqt nikaalaa thaa. Meri ummeed hai ke mai barselonaa aur peris mai hamaari ek hotel mai aapki aur apni gaaiko kii istiqbaal karungaa. Aapki ki khidmat mere liye khushii ki baat hai.


----------



## Lapicat

Bonjour!
Voici la traduction en français: 


Je tiens à vous remercier pour le temps que vous m'avez accordé lors de ma dernière visite et j'espère pouvoir vous accueillir prochainement, vous et vos clients dans l'un de nos hôtels à Barcelone ou à Paris.

Vous satisfaire est toujours un plaisir.


----------



## smila

Main aap ka/ki* shukarguzar hoon k meray picchlay doray k doran aapne mujhe waqt dia aur abb main aapko aur aapkay logon ko apnay Barcelona aur paris k mehmaan khana main aanay ki dawat deta/deti* hoon
 
Aapki khidmat meri khushi ka baayas hai

------------------------------------------

*aapka = if male saying it
aapki = if female saying it

*deta = when male says it
*deti = when female says it


----------



## smila

linguist786 said:


> *URDU:*
> 
> *ميں آپ كا شكريا ادا كرنا چاہتا ہوں كہ آپ نے ميرى آخرى زيارت كے لئے وقت نكالا تها، ميرى اميد ہے كہ ميں بارسيلونا اور پيرس ميں ہمارى ايک ہوتل ميں آپ كى اور اپنى گائكوں كى استقبال كروں گا، آپ كى خدمت ميرے لئے خوشى كى بات ہے۔ *​
> Mai aapkaa shukriyaa adaa karnaa chaahtaa hoo ke aap ne meri aakhri ziyaarat ke liye waqt nikaalaa thaa. Meri ummeed hai ke mai barselonaa aur peris mai hamaari ek hotel mai aapki aur apni gaaiko kii istiqbaal karungaa. Aapki ki khidmat mere liye khushii ki baat hai.


 
hmm, just wanted to point out onto some things

1) "aap ne meri aakhri ziyarat ke liye waqt nikaala tha" : first of all, you wouldn't say "tha" here at the end, coz after nikaala, the sentence is finished... and when you say "aakhri ziyarat ke liye waqt nikaala"...here you will not say aakhri, coz this then sounds as you're saying u visited them for the last time and wont be meeting again...

2) "meri umeed hai" : not "meri", but "mujhe" umeed hai, as meri = my

btw just thought to correct you... but ofcourse this certainly doesnot mean that my urdu is the best...

hope you dont mind 

Peace!


----------



## Tetina

I think you are missing *GREEK. *If you are interested on it here it is: 

Tha ithela na sas efharistiso gia to hrono pou mou afierosate kata to tin teleftea mou episkepsi ke anameno na kalosoriso esas kai tous pelates sas se ena apo ta ksenodohia mas sti Varkeloni ke to Parisi.  

Θα ήθελα να σας ευχαριστήσω για το χρόνο που μου αφιερώσατε κατα την τελευταία μου επίσκεψη και αναμένω να καλωσορίσω εσάς και τους Πελάτες σας σε ένα απο τα ξενοδοχεία μας στη Βαρκελώνη και το Παρίσι.


----------



## GoranBcn

Thanks for your help. Is there anyone that can translate it into Russian, please?

Goran


----------



## Ptak

> I would like to thank you for the time you dedicated to me during my last visit and I would like to welcome you and your clients to one of our hotels in Barcelona and Paris


Я бы хотел поблагодарить вас за время, которое вы уделили мне во время моего последнего визита и хотел бы пригалсить вас и ваших клиентов в один из наших отелей в Барселоне или Париже.



> _Serving you is a privilege_


Обслуживать вас - (для нас) большая честь.


----------



## GoranBcn

Spasibo Ptak!


----------



## Ptak

Ptak said:


> пригласить


Sorry for the typo.


----------



## linguist786

smila said:


> hmm, just wanted to point out onto some things
> 
> 1) "aap ne meri aakhri ziyarat ke liye waqt nikaala tha" : first of all, you wouldn't say "tha" here at the end, coz after nikaala, the sentence is finished... and when you say "aakhri ziyarat ke liye waqt nikaala"...here you will not say aakhri, coz this then sounds as you're saying u visited them for the last time and wont be meeting again...


I agree with this 



> 2) "meri umeed hai" : not "meri", but "mujhe" umeed hai, as meri = my


I don't _entirely_ agree with this. Firstly, I agree it sounds _better,_ and it would be better if it be changed. But I _have_ seen the possessive pronouns being used in constructions like that. For instance, "meri darkhwaast hai ke.." (lit. "(it is) my request that..") (but better would be: "mujhe darkhaast hai ke.."). Similarly, "merii ummeed hai ke.." (lit. "(it is) my hope that.."). If you still disagree with this, then it's probably the case that someone has used this kind of construction incorrectly and I've just followed them 



> hope you dont mind


Of course I don't. It's good you made those points.


----------



## j'enris

saya ingin mengucapkan terima kasih kerana sudi meluangkan sedikit masa untuk saya- malay language


----------

